# Lust auf einen Vortrag von Harald Philipp in Wiesbaden



## grosser (14. Januar 2013)

über BIKEBERGSTEIGEN am 15.03.2013
--> http://www.summitride.com/vortrag

--> http://bike-loft.de/?event=30


----------



## Luzie (15. Januar 2013)

Okay , 
da komm ich mit dir mit...

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (25. Januar 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## Fubbes (26. Januar 2013)

Das wäre mal interessant. Vielleicht melde ich mich auch an.


----------



## bikerchen (30. Januar 2013)

Bin auf jeden Fall auch dabei. Gibt's noch Karten?


----------



## Sparcy (13. Februar 2013)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## grosser (13. Februar 2013)

Sparcy schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei



 dann sehen wir uns!


----------



## Sparcy (13. Februar 2013)

Jupp.
Kann Dich wenn Du möchtest mitnehmen.


----------

